# Opinions on this close grip attachment??



## Alex butcher (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi!

Im trying to start my own gym equipment line and was wondering what your opinion is on my close Grip cable attachment?

Do you think this is something people would be interested in? I only ask as I have to order a large quantity to make them cheap enough to make a profit.

please let me know your opinions ??

Thanks

View attachment IMG_9269.PNG


View attachment IMG_9270.PNG


View attachment IMG_9271.PNG


View attachment IMG_9272.PNG


View attachment IMG_9273.PNG


View attachment IMG_9274.PNG


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks nice, but no better than any other. If you can come in cheap enough, I'm sure people would buy, but something like this doesn't really break, so you'd be hard pressed to sell many I would think.


----------



## Alex butcher (Oct 25, 2017)

Fina said:


> Looks nice, but no better than any other. If you can come in cheap enough, I'm sure people would buy, but something like this doesn't really break, so you'd be hard pressed to sell many I would think.


 Hi Fina

thank you for the comments.

There are the Cheap made in China ones out there which you can get, but they never seem to have a lot of knurling on the bar or the one with a rubber Grip don't last long as the rubber rips off. Then there is the high price ones from big names that sell for about £50 and I've noticed some don't even have knurling on them. I'd be looking to sell mine for £35. Which I think is petty reasonable for what I think is a good quality product.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

The problem I see is that you would need a complete range.  Gyms don't want loads of different brands kicking about, it looks cheap.

If you can release a complete line of Corrupt products, all to this level of quality, I'm sure you can do well.


----------



## Alex butcher (Oct 25, 2017)

I completely agree with you. I'll be making a whole line of products starting with the small things first before I take on any of the larger items.

www.corruptfitness.co.uk

Ive got a couple of products on my (very basic) website already plus another 5 or so things I'm currently prototyping. They'll all be made to a very high standard as I design metalwork for a living.

ive attached a couple of pictures of some other items I'll be making. A bar stand and a T-bar row handle.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Landmine attachment for a bodymax cf475 cage is what I'd like. Something to enable t bar rows and a shoulder press movement using an oly bar from one side of the safety rails?

Looks good quality stuff being made.


----------

